# Hit Or Shit ???



## Buterfly (10 Sep. 2008)

Ein neues Spiel, juhu 

Der Name sagt eigentlich schon alles: "Hit or Shit"

Es wird eine Person (darf auch männlich sein) gepostet und der Nächste darf entscheiden, ob's ein Hit oder Shit ist. Derjenige muss dann auch eine Person posten usw.

Nicht so schwer, oder?

Also, ich fange mal an:



​


----------



## Dittsche (10 Sep. 2008)

Hit 

Und weiter gehts:


​ Ann-Kathrin Kramer​


----------



## Buterfly (10 Sep. 2008)

Shit 




 
Magdalena Neuner​


----------



## Muli (10 Sep. 2008)

Hit 


*Crissy Moran*





​


----------



## Buterfly (11 Sep. 2008)

Allein schon das Kleid machts zu nem

Hit 




*Jennifer Ellison*​


----------



## Tokko (11 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*​


 
*Alyson Hannigan*​


----------



## Buterfly (11 Sep. 2008)

Hit 





*Orlando Bloom*​


----------



## Tokko (11 Sep. 2008)

*Shit (sorry)



 ​
Bai Ling und ihr Nippel.*​


----------



## Buterfly (11 Sep. 2008)

eher Shit 




*Giulia Siegel*​


----------



## Tokko (11 Sep. 2008)

*Hit

*​ 

 

*Cameron Diaz*​


----------



## General (11 Sep. 2008)

HIT


----------



## General (11 Sep. 2008)

HIT





Natalie Langer


----------



## Tokko (11 Sep. 2008)

*Bei den Einblick*
*Hit*​


 
*Uma Thurman*​


----------



## floyd (11 Sep. 2008)

Hit






Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Tokko (11 Sep. 2008)

*Früher Hit. *
*Heute leider...*
*Shit*​ 



 ​*Verona Pooth​*


----------



## General (11 Sep. 2008)

SHIT





*Adriana Lima*


----------



## Tokko (12 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*​


 ​*Esther Schweins​*


----------



## General (12 Sep. 2008)

*HIT*





*Eva Padberg*


----------



## floyd (12 Sep. 2008)

Shit






 Amy Winehouse


----------



## General (12 Sep. 2008)

*Absolut Shit*





*Davorka Tovilio*


----------



## Buterfly (12 Sep. 2008)

Shit 




Michael Wendler
  ​


----------



## Tokko (12 Sep. 2008)

*Für mich*
*Shit*​

*


Amy Winehouse​*


----------



## General (13 Sep. 2008)

*OH SHIT*





*Michelle Hunziker*


----------



## Buterfly (13 Sep. 2008)

Ich mag sie irgendwie nicht, deshalb
Shit 




*Kari Byron*​


----------



## Tokko (13 Sep. 2008)

*Eindeutig*
*Hit*​


 ​*Gillian Anderson​*


----------



## Buterfly (14 Sep. 2008)

Dafür dass sie schon 40 ist:
Hit 





*Laura Prepon*​


----------



## General (14 Sep. 2008)

Sieht nett aus deshalb
*Hit*





*Megan Fox*


----------



## Tokko (14 Sep. 2008)

*Sowieso*
*Hit*​


 ​*Jamelia​*


----------



## General (15 Sep. 2008)

*HIT*





*Pamela Anderson*

Schade spielen ja leider nicht mehr viele mit


----------



## Tokko (15 Sep. 2008)

*Noch....*
*Hit*​



 ​*Avril Lavigne​*


----------



## Katzun (15 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*



*die cheffin*​


----------



## Tokko (15 Sep. 2008)

*Puh...eher*
*Shit*​


​*Britney Spears​*


----------



## Mantis (15 Sep. 2008)

Hit




 
Annemarie-Warnkross


----------



## General (15 Sep. 2008)

Bei dem Bild *Hit*





*Anja Kling*


----------



## Tokko (15 Sep. 2008)

*Die mag ich.*
*Hit*​



 ​*Beyonce Knowles​*


----------



## Buterfly (16 Sep. 2008)

Hit 




Katy Perry
​


----------



## Tokko (16 Sep. 2008)

*Hit.:thumbup:*
​



 

*Maria Sharapova*​


----------



## General (16 Sep. 2008)

Natürlich *HIT*





*Anna Kournikova*


----------



## Tokko (16 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*



 ​*Clint Eastwood*​


----------



## General (17 Sep. 2008)

*Super HIT*





*Sylvia Leifheit*


----------



## Tokko (17 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*​


 ​*Drew Barrymore​*


----------



## Buterfly (17 Sep. 2008)

Hat ne Meeeeenge Kohle und sieht nicht schlecht aus:
Hit 




*Jennifer Morrison

*und jetzt sagt bloß nichts falsches* 
*​​


----------



## General (17 Sep. 2008)

Trau mich garnicht
Aber ganz klar *HIT*





*Sandy Mölling*


----------



## Tokko (17 Sep. 2008)

*Für mich...*
*Shit*



 
*Jeri Ryan*​


----------



## Buterfly (18 Sep. 2008)

Shit 



 
Kim Fischer​


----------



## Tokko (18 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*​


 
​*Pink​*


----------



## Buterfly (18 Sep. 2008)

Ne freche, durchgeknallte Lady, deshalb
Hit 




Ashton Kutcher

danke an Tokko für das Bild
hier sind die restlichen​


----------



## General (18 Sep. 2008)

Super Typ
*HIT*





*Jasmin Wagner*


----------



## Buterfly (18 Sep. 2008)

Shit 



 
*Vogel*
 ​


----------



## Tokko (18 Sep. 2008)

*Vögel machen nur...*
*Shit*




​*Fetisch-Frosch​*


----------



## Buterfly (19 Sep. 2008)

*Shit* 




*Kate Hudson*​


----------



## Tokko (19 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*




 
*Tia Carrere*​


----------



## Buterfly (21 Sep. 2008)

Hit 




Kate Blanchett​


----------



## Tokko (21 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*



 
*Kelis*​


----------



## General (22 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*





*Alizee*


----------



## Tokko (22 Sep. 2008)

*Aber sowas von...*
*Hit*



 
*Sandra Bullock*​


----------



## Buterfly (22 Sep. 2008)

Hit 




*Veronica Ferres*​


----------



## General (22 Sep. 2008)

Ne für mich 
*SHIT*






Franziska van Almsick


----------



## Tokko (22 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*



 
* Nelly Furtado*​


----------



## Buterfly (23 Sep. 2008)

Hit 



 

Kristin Davis​


----------



## General (24 Sep. 2008)

*Schöner HIT*





*Maureen Sauter*


----------



## Buterfly (24 Sep. 2008)

eher Shit 




*Alyssa Milano*​


----------



## Tokko (24 Sep. 2008)

*Hit *




 ​*Alida*​


----------



## Buterfly (24 Sep. 2008)

9Live Shit
Alida Hit 




Halle Berry​


----------



## General (24 Sep. 2008)

*HIHIHIT*





*Liz Hurley*


----------



## Buterfly (25 Sep. 2008)

Hit 



Sonja Kraus​


----------



## Tokko (26 Sep. 2008)

*Für mich...*
*Hit*



 ​*Fergie*​


----------



## Buterfly (26 Sep. 2008)

Hit 



Hilary Duff​


----------



## Tokko (27 Sep. 2008)

*Von der Optik her...*
*Hit*

* 

​* *Sigourney Weaver*​


----------



## Buterfly (27 Sep. 2008)

geht gar nicht
Shit 




Eva Padberg​


----------



## Tokko (27 Sep. 2008)

*Shit*



​*Scrat das Säbelzahn-Eichhörnchen.*​


----------



## Buterfly (28 Sep. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> *Shit*
> 
> 
> 
> ​*Scrat das Säbelzahn-Eichhörnchen.*​



Jetzt fängt das wieder an 

Hit 



Lucy Liu​


----------



## General (28 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*





*Virgina Madsen*


----------



## Tokko (28 Sep. 2008)

*Die ist ein...*
*Hit*



 ​*Enie van de Meiklokjes*​


----------



## General (29 Sep. 2008)

*Ne Shit*




*Anne Sophie Briest*


----------



## Tokko (30 Sep. 2008)

*Hit*​*


​**Amanda Tapping*



​


----------



## General (1 Okt. 2008)

*Ja Hit*



*Olivia Pascal*


----------



## Tokko (1 Okt. 2008)

*Die ist ein *
*Hit*




​*Christina Ricci.*​


----------



## General (2 Okt. 2008)

*Klarer Hit*



*Sabine Christiansen*


----------



## Buterfly (3 Okt. 2008)

Shit 




Katie Holmes​


----------



## Tokko (4 Okt. 2008)

*Die kann ich nicht ab. Darum...*
*Shit*



​*Grace Park*​


----------



## maierchen (4 Okt. 2008)

*Mag ich!
Hit!!!*




*Uschi Glas*​


----------



## Buterfly (4 Okt. 2008)

Shit 




Jennifer Garner​


----------



## General (5 Okt. 2008)

Klarer Hit



*Doreen Jacobi*


----------



## Tokko (5 Okt. 2008)

*Schaut gut aus.*
*Hit*​


 
*Hayden Panetierre*​


----------



## General (5 Okt. 2008)

*Super Hit*



*Nadja Auermann*


----------



## floyd (5 Okt. 2008)

Absolut Hit




 

Kylie Minogue :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (5 Okt. 2008)

*Volltreffer/Hit*





 ​*Jessica Alba*​


----------



## General (7 Okt. 2008)

*Mit der Zunge HIT*



*Ashley Olsen*


----------



## Tokko (7 Okt. 2008)

*Die könnt ich so abschlecken.....*
*Hit



​**Leah Remini*​


----------



## General (8 Okt. 2008)

*Logo Hit*



*Jamie Lee Curtis*


----------



## Tokko (9 Okt. 2008)

*Hit



​Claudia Black (Farscape)*​


----------



## Buterfly (9 Okt. 2008)

Aber sowas von Hit 



 
Kelly Brook​


----------



## Tokko (9 Okt. 2008)

*Ist ein...*
*Hit*



​*Tina Turner*​


----------



## General (9 Okt. 2008)

HIT



*Jette Joop*


----------



## Tokko (9 Okt. 2008)

*Eher Shit.*



​*Heino*​


----------



## Buterfly (10 Okt. 2008)

Shit 



Bono (U2)​


----------



## Tokko (10 Okt. 2008)

*Von der Mucke her...*
*Hit*



​*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]C3P0[/SIZE][/FONT]*
*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] (Anthony Daniels)[/SIZE][/FONT]*​


----------



## General (12 Okt. 2008)

Vom aussehen Hit



*Regina Halmich*


----------



## Buterfly (12 Okt. 2008)

Hit 




Franziska Schenk​


----------



## Tokko (12 Okt. 2008)

*Hit*



 ​*Daryl Hannah*​


----------



## Buterfly (12 Okt. 2008)

Hit 




*Kim Kardashian*​


----------



## Tokko (13 Okt. 2008)

*Nicht so mein Fall.*
*Shit*



​*Lucy Liu*​


----------



## Buterfly (16 Okt. 2008)

Hit 




*Julia Stiels*

(mir bekannt aus: "10 Dinge, die ich an dir hasse")​


----------



## Tokko (16 Okt. 2008)

*Hit*



​*Shirin Soraya*​


----------



## Buterfly (16 Okt. 2008)

mag ich nicht
Shit 





*Kristen Stewart*​


----------



## General (16 Okt. 2008)

HIT



*Shakira*


----------



## Tokko (16 Okt. 2008)

*Hit.:drip:*


​*Louis de Funes*​


----------



## General (17 Okt. 2008)

Der war ein Hit:thumbup:




Alf


----------



## maierchen (17 Okt. 2008)

Nervig!Shit!!!





Lucy Lawless​


----------



## Tokko (18 Okt. 2008)

*Hit*



 
*Anthony Hopkins*
*(Hannibal Lector)*​


----------



## Buterfly (18 Okt. 2008)

Toller Schauspieler
Hit 




*Julianne Moore*​


----------



## Tokko (19 Okt. 2008)

*Hit*​*


​**Jean Reno*​


----------



## Buterfly (19 Okt. 2008)

Kenn den nur aus dem Film Taxi, aber da war er

Hit 




*Rosario Dawson*​


----------



## Tokko (19 Okt. 2008)

*Die ist sowas von...*
*Hit*



​*Han Solo*
*(Harrison Ford)*​


----------



## Mantis (22 Okt. 2008)

*Hit​*


 ​*George W. Bush​*


----------



## General (22 Okt. 2008)

Nicht so mein Fall






Cindy aus Marzahn


----------



## Tokko (24 Okt. 2008)

*Die kann ich absolut nicht ab.*
*SHIT*​



 
*Charles Bronson*​


----------



## General (27 Okt. 2008)

Klarer Hit



Kevin Kurányi


----------



## Tokko (28 Okt. 2008)

*Ich hasse Fußball.*
*Shit*



 
*Carrie-Ann Moss (Matrix)*​


----------



## bibabaer (28 Okt. 2008)

*HIT*



*Nicole Richie*
(sieht wieder grenzgenial aus nach ihrer Schwangerschaft - besser als zuvor!)​


----------



## Tokko (28 Okt. 2008)

*Find ich ganz ok.*

*Hit*



​*Marina Sirtis*​


----------



## bibabaer (28 Okt. 2008)

Nicht böse sein - die sah schon mal besser aus...
*Shit*




*Michelle Hunziker*​


----------



## Tokko (28 Okt. 2008)

*Die ist süß...*

*Hit*



 
*Mutya Buena (Ex Sugababes)*​


----------



## bibabaer (29 Okt. 2008)

Ganz nett
*Hit*




*Angelina Jolie*
​


----------



## Tokko (30 Okt. 2008)

*Ist ganz ok.*

*Hit*




​*Charlotte Roche*​


----------



## bibabaer (30 Okt. 2008)

Auch wenn ihr Buch ein wenig...naja sagen wir mal grausig ist...
*Hit*




*Elena Dementieva*​


----------



## Tokko (31 Okt. 2008)

*Ganz klarer Hit.*




​*Pauley Perrette*
*(Abby, NCIS)*​


----------



## bibabaer (31 Okt. 2008)

*Hit*




*Lucy Pinder*​


----------



## Tokko (1 Nov. 2008)

*Sag ich...*

*Hit*



​*Mario Barth*​


----------



## maierchen (1 Nov. 2008)

*Nerv so Langsam 
deshalb Shit





Kim Wilde*​


----------



## Buterfly (1 Nov. 2008)

Hit 




Marietta Slomka (Eigenwerbung stinkt )​


----------



## Tokko (2 Nov. 2008)

*Dann sag ich mal....*

*Hit*





​*Mike Tyson*​


----------



## Buterfly (2 Nov. 2008)

Hit 




*Annika Kipp*​


----------



## Tokko (3 Nov. 2008)

*Eindeutiger ....*

*Hit*




​*Susianna Kentikian * ​


----------



## bibabaer (4 Nov. 2008)

*Hit*




*Neve Campbell*​


----------



## Tokko (5 Nov. 2008)

*Hit*​



 
*Christopher Walken*​


----------



## bibabaer (5 Nov. 2008)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber den konnte ich noch nie leiden (vielleicht, weil er immer den Bösewicht spielt?)

*Shit*




*Audrina Patridge*​


----------



## Gorden (5 Nov. 2008)

*Hit*





*Delta Goodrem*​


----------



## Tokko (6 Nov. 2008)

*Ist ganz lecker.*

*Hit*



​*Mr. T*​


----------



## bibabaer (6 Nov. 2008)

Eher *Shit*




*Karolina Klüft*​


----------



## Gorden (6 Nov. 2008)

Durchtrainierte Sportlerinnen wie diese sind einfach nicht schön.

*Shit*





*Brittany Snow*​


----------



## Tokko (6 Nov. 2008)

*Gerade noch...*

*Hit*



​*Michelle Rodriguez*​


----------



## General (6 Nov. 2008)

Ne Shit



*Tyra Misoux*


----------



## bibabaer (7 Nov. 2008)

Ganz klar:
*Hit*




*Tara Reid*​


----------



## Buterfly (7 Nov. 2008)

Hit 




*Hugh Laurie*​


----------



## Tokko (8 Nov. 2008)

*Hit





Lynsey Bartilson
(Keine Gnade für Dad)​*


----------



## General (8 Nov. 2008)

Hit



*Carrie Underwood*


----------



## Buterfly (9 Nov. 2008)

Aber mal sowas von Hit 



*Kate Perry*​


----------



## Tokko (9 Nov. 2008)

*Optisch ganz nett.*
*Hit*



​*Rihanna*​


----------



## Buterfly (9 Nov. 2008)

Hit , was sonst?




*Barbara Meier*​


----------



## kenjiixx (9 Nov. 2008)

shit


----------



## Tokko (10 Nov. 2008)

*Ich sage *

*Hit*



 
*Judith Light*
*(Wer ist hier der Boß)*​


----------



## General (10 Nov. 2008)

Jo Hit



*Cher*


----------



## Tokko (11 Nov. 2008)

*Ich find die gut.*

*Hit*



​*Regina Halmich*​


----------



## bibabaer (11 Nov. 2008)

Sorry, aber eher *Shit*




*Bar Rafaeli*​


----------



## Tokko (12 Nov. 2008)

*Die ist ganz nett.*

*Hit*



​*Veronica Ferres*​


----------



## bibabaer (12 Nov. 2008)

Konnte ich noch nie leiden...
*Shit*




*Collien Fernandes*​


----------



## Tokko (13 Nov. 2008)

*Die ist ganz lecker...*

*Hit*

* 

​**Sarah Siverman*​


----------



## bibabaer (13 Nov. 2008)

Die ist cool - also
*Hit*




*Monica Bellucci*​


----------



## General (13 Nov. 2008)

Hit Hit Hit



*Traci Lords*


----------



## Tokko (14 Nov. 2008)

*Paßt schon...*

*Hit*



​*Jim Carrey*​


----------



## Buterfly (16 Nov. 2008)

Shit 




*Anja Stadlober*​


----------



## Tokko (17 Nov. 2008)

*Kenn ich nicht, mag ich nicht...

Shit



​Liselotte "Lilo" Pulver​*


----------



## General (18 Nov. 2008)

*HIT*


 
*Gena Lee Nolin*


----------



## Tokko (19 Nov. 2008)

*Hit*



​*Michael "Bully" Herbig*​


----------



## General (23 Nov. 2008)

Natürlich HIT


 
*Carola aus Schweden*


----------



## Tokko (24 Nov. 2008)

*Süß = Hit*



​*"Stromberg"*
*Christoph Maria Herbst*​


----------



## Gorden (24 Nov. 2008)

*Shit​*





*Holly Valance*​


----------



## bibabaer (25 Nov. 2008)

*Hit*




*Marissa Miller*​


----------



## Tokko (26 Nov. 2008)

*Eindeutig...*

*Hit*



​*Dieter "Didi" Hallervorden*​


----------



## Buterfly (27 Nov. 2008)

Shit 




*Jodie Marsh*​


----------



## General (27 Nov. 2008)

Mit Lolly ein Hit


 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com
*Emma Watson*


----------



## Tokko (28 Nov. 2008)

*Ist ein...*

*Hit*



​*Dave Chappelle*​


----------



## Buterfly (9 Dez. 2008)

Hit 




Britney Spears

​


----------



## General (11 Dez. 2008)

Wieder ein Hit


 
*Andie MacDowell*


----------



## Tokko (12 Dez. 2008)

*Hit*



​*Maria Mena*​


----------



## Buterfly (12 Dez. 2008)

*Hit *




Kylie Minoque​


----------



## General (14 Dez. 2008)

HIT


 
*Maria Menounos*


----------



## bibabaer (15 Dez. 2008)

*HIT*




*Alexandra Maria Lara*​


----------



## Buterfly (15 Dez. 2008)

Hit 




*Sophie Monk*​


----------



## Tokko (18 Dez. 2008)

*Hit



​Jennifer Grey*​


----------



## Buterfly (18 Dez. 2008)

Shit 



*Ana Ivanovic*​


----------



## Tokko (20 Dez. 2008)

*Die ist ein...*

*Hit*




​*Tom Selleck*​


----------



## Buterfly (21 Dez. 2008)

Hit


 
*Elijah Wood*​


----------



## General (23 Dez. 2008)

*Hit​*


Angela Lindvall​


----------



## bibabaer (23 Dez. 2008)

*Hit*




*Alessandra Ambrosio*​


----------



## Buterfly (23 Dez. 2008)

Aber mal sowas von Hit 



 
*Lucy Hale*​


----------



## General (26 Dez. 2008)

HIT​

​Stacy Sanches​


----------



## Buterfly (29 Dez. 2008)

für den Vorbau ein
*Hit*



*Pamela Anderson*​


----------



## Tokko (30 Dez. 2008)

*Für mich eher....*

*Shit*



​*Marlee Matlin*​


----------



## maierchen (30 Dez. 2008)

mag ich net!
Shit!





Meine Feng Shui beraterin​


----------



## General (30 Dez. 2008)

Macht mir Angst SHIT​

 ​*Hape Kerkeling​*


----------



## Tokko (1 Jan. 2009)

*Konnte ich noch nie leiden.*

*Shit*



​*Franka Potente*​


----------



## maierchen (1 Jan. 2009)

*Mag ich Hit



Barbara Streisand*​


----------



## Buterfly (1 Jan. 2009)

Shit 



*Daniel Craig*​


----------



## pali28 (1 Jan. 2009)

Shit! (Sorry, aber der Mann hat keinen Charme )



Nelly Furtado:3dlove:


----------



## General (2 Jan. 2009)

HIT



 ​
*Kristen Bell​*


----------



## Tokko (5 Jan. 2009)

*Schon lecker....*

*Hit*




 ​*Wolke Hegenbart*​


----------



## Buterfly (6 Jan. 2009)

Hit 




*Kirsten Dunst*​


----------



## Tokko (9 Jan. 2009)

*Paßt schon....*

*Hit*



​*Mireille Mathieu*​


----------



## Buterfly (9 Jan. 2009)

Shit, zu alt 



 
Penêlope Cruz​


----------



## Tokko (9 Jan. 2009)

*Paßt schon...

Hit



​Kathleen Turner​*


----------



## Buterfly (12 Jan. 2009)

Shit



Georg Clooney​


----------



## Tokko (15 Jan. 2009)

*Der ist ok...*

*Hit*



​*Olga Putin*​


----------



## Buterfly (15 Jan. 2009)

Die musste ich jetzt erst mal googeln - und nach reifer Überlegung:

Shit 



*Melanie Chrisholm*​


----------



## bibabaer (15 Jan. 2009)

*Hit*




*David Beckham*​


----------



## Tokko (16 Jan. 2009)

*Kann man durchgehen lassen.*

*Hit*



​*Erika Eleniak*​


----------



## OnkelD (16 Jan. 2009)

absolut nicht mein Geschmack, also SHIT!







Will Ferrell


----------



## Tokko (17 Jan. 2009)

*Der hats drauf.*:thumbup:

*Hit*



​*Jackie Chan*​


----------



## General (18 Jan. 2009)

*Super HIT​*


 
Petra Nemcova​


----------



## Buterfly (19 Jan. 2009)

Mag ich
Hit 



*Jennifer Garner*​


----------



## Tokko (20 Jan. 2009)

*Klarer Hit*




​*Pia Zadora*​


----------



## Buterfly (21 Jan. 2009)

Zu alt, nix für mich
Shit 




Peter Fox, von Seeed​


----------



## Tokko (25 Jan. 2009)

*Der ist ok.*

*Hit*



​*Alice Braga*​


----------



## General (25 Jan. 2009)

Ne nicht mein Ding
Shit


 
Lucy Liu​


----------



## Buterfly (25 Jan. 2009)

Hit 



*Asthon Kutcher*​


----------



## aloistsche (25 Jan. 2009)

shit



 

Mischa Barton


----------



## General (25 Jan. 2009)

Klarer Hit​


 ​*Evan Rachel Wood​*​


----------



## bibabaer (26 Jan. 2009)

*Hit*




*Christina Applegate*​


----------



## Tokko (27 Jan. 2009)

*Aber sowas von Hit.:thumbup:*



​*Laura Bertram*
*Trance Gemini aus "Andromeda"*​


----------



## Buterfly (27 Jan. 2009)

Bei Science-Fiction kann's nur ein *Hit* geben 



 

*Eva Briegel *(von Juli)​


----------



## General (27 Jan. 2009)

Geht in Ordnung
HIT


​
*Gwen Stefani​*​


----------



## Buterfly (28 Jan. 2009)

*Hit *



 
*Demi Lovato*​


----------



## Tokko (30 Jan. 2009)

*Für mich eher

Shit






​Miley Cyrus*​


----------



## General (3 Feb. 2009)

Die Kleine ist ein HIT



​
*Michelle Hunziker​*


----------



## Buterfly (3 Feb. 2009)

Da lächeln mich zwei Hits an 


 
*Melanie Brown*​


----------



## Tokko (5 Feb. 2009)

*Kann ich nicht ab.

Shit




Minnie Driver*​


----------



## Buterfly (13 Feb. 2009)

Shit



*Diane Farr*​


----------



## Tokko (16 Feb. 2009)

*Nöö....*


*Shit.*



​*Michelle Obama*​


----------



## astrosfan (16 Feb. 2009)

*Shit *​ 


​ 
*Alex Kingston*​


----------



## Buterfly (16 Feb. 2009)

Wieder Shit




*Rupert Grint 
*​


----------



## General (16 Feb. 2009)

Jep ist ein Hit​


​*Anna Faris​*​


----------



## Tokko (27 Feb. 2009)

*Die ist ok.

Hit




 
Anjelica Huston​*


----------



## bibabaer (5 März 2009)

*Shit*




*Ralf Möller*​


----------



## General (7 März 2009)

Ganz ok​*Hit​*


​*Kim Basinger​*


----------



## Tokko (8 März 2009)

*Hit*




 
*CC Catch*
_Caroline Catherina Müller_​


----------



## astrosfan (9 März 2009)

Das war'ne Frau? 
*Shit*



 

*Susanna Hoffs*
(Bangles)​


----------



## Buterfly (10 März 2009)

*HIT* 



*Cynthia Nixon*​


----------



## astrosfan (10 März 2009)

Bildgröße und Zahnarzt: HIT! 
Frau selber...

*Shit*​ 


 
*Doro Pesch*​


----------



## Tokko (13 März 2009)

*Nicht mein Fall.*

*Shit*



​*Steve Martin*​


----------



## astrosfan (15 März 2009)

Find ihn gut 

*Hit*





*Demi Moore*​


----------



## General (15 März 2009)

*Hit​*



 

*Isabell Hertel​*​


----------



## Tokko (17 März 2009)

*Nö....nichts für mich.*

*Shit*




 
*Vanessa Paradis*​


----------



## astrosfan (18 März 2009)

*Nicht mein Fall *​ 
*Shit*​ 
*

 *​ 
*Jolene Blalock*​


----------



## Buterfly (18 März 2009)

Shit 




*Nina Ruge*

​


----------



## astrosfan (19 März 2009)

*Tolles Foto :drip:*
*aber ich find sie zu künstlich *​ 
*Shit*​ 
*

 *​ 
*Alexandra Burke*​


----------



## General (22 März 2009)

*JO is Hit​*


 
*Kristy Swanson​*​


----------



## Buterfly (23 März 2009)

Hit 



*Kat von D*​


----------



## General (31 März 2009)

*Ne Shit​*

 
*Minnie Driver​*​


----------



## Buterfly (31 März 2009)

Katy D Shit? Schäm dich blupper 

Ich find die heiß 

Minnie Driver ist *Shit* 




*Jojo*​


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2009)

*Kommt ganz gut.*

*Hit*

*

 *
*Joely Fisher*​


----------



## Buterfly (3 Apr. 2009)

Allein der Auschnitt reicht für
Hit 



*Die Hexen von Charmed*​


----------



## General (5 Apr. 2009)

*Hiiiiiiiit​*

​
*Lady Gaga​*


----------



## Buterfly (6 Apr. 2009)

Absolut Hit 


 
*Amanda Tapping*​


----------



## Tokko (9 Apr. 2009)

Aber sowas von Hit.



 
*Sandra Nasic*
"Guano Apes"​


----------



## joys (28 Apr. 2009)

*Nicht mein Type --> shit





Eva Habermann​*


----------



## Buterfly (30 Apr. 2009)

Hit



*Roselyn Sanchez*​


----------



## Tokko (5 Mai 2009)

*Hit



​Laila Rouass
(Primeval)​*


----------



## Buterfly (19 Mai 2009)

Prime ist Hit 

Aus aktuellem Anlass





*Nadja Abd El Farrag*​


----------



## Tokko (21 Mai 2009)

Naddel...

Absoluter *Shit*.






 
*Megyn Price*​


----------



## Buterfly (21 Mai 2009)

ÄÄhm Shit 



*Adriana Lima*​


----------



## Kuschelbär72 (27 Mai 2009)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ist schon schnuckelig aber Damenbart geht gar nicht


----------



## Tokko (30 Mai 2009)

*Hit*.





 
Jürgen von der Lippe​


----------



## Lohanxy (31 Mai 2009)

Shit 



Marie Bäumer​


----------



## General (8 Juni 2009)

*Hit​*


​


*Lisa Edelstein​*​


----------



## Buterfly (8 Juni 2009)

Aber mal sowas von

HIT


 
*Stefan Raab*​


----------



## Tokko (17 Juni 2009)

*Nervt zwar langsam aber immer noch...*
*Hit*



​*Devon Aoki*​


----------



## Buterfly (19 Juni 2009)

Hab heut meinen guten Tag
also Hit 




*Kate Moss*​


----------



## Tokko (26 Juni 2009)

*Find ich ganz ok.*

*Hit*



 

*Silvio Berlusconi*​


----------



## Buterfly (29 Juni 2009)

*Hit*,

was der sich alles erlauben darf als Staatsoberhaupt und keiner nimmt's ihm übel. Das muss ein Hit sein



*Mario Gomez*​


----------



## bathlet (29 Juni 2009)

shit
weil er jetzt für die Bayern spielt



Calista Flockhart​


----------



## Buterfly (8 Juli 2009)

Shit 




*Teri Hatcher*​


----------



## Tokko (10 Juli 2009)

*Ist ok...:thumbup:

Hit



Beth Ditto
Gossip

Von vorne* 




 ​ 



*und von hinten.*




​


----------



## bibabaer (14 Juli 2009)

*Shit*




*Lady Gaga *(nur von hinten  )​


----------



## Buterfly (14 Juli 2009)

Hit 





*Connie Britton*​


----------



## bibabaer (20 Juli 2009)

Nicht schlecht...

*Hit*




*Stepanie Pratt*​


----------



## General (22 Juli 2009)

*HIT​*

 
​*Tonya Kinzinger​*


----------



## Buterfly (24 Juli 2009)

Kenn ich zwar nicht, aber ich sag mal
Hit 




*Courtney Love* ​


----------



## grgo03 (25 Juli 2009)

Du hast ja so recht :thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (25 Juli 2009)

grgo03 schrieb:


> Du hast ja so recht :thumbup:


Da hat wohl einer den Sinn des Spieles nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## General (1 Aug. 2009)

*neeee voll Shit​*

 
​*Ivanka Trump​*


----------



## Buterfly (1 Aug. 2009)

Nee, mag ich nicht
Shit 



Lafee​


----------



## Crash (3 Aug. 2009)

Lafee... Geht so Hit


*Saskia Valencia*




​


----------



## Buterfly (4 Aug. 2009)

Hit 




*Max Mutzke*​


----------



## dreaven3 (4 Aug. 2009)

Max Mutzke ist Hit





Wie stehts mit Djamila Rowe.​


----------



## Crash (9 Aug. 2009)

*Shit*



 

*Helmut Kohl*​


----------



## Buterfly (9 Aug. 2009)

Shit 



*Deep Purple
*​


----------



## Crash (9 Aug. 2009)

HIT



 

*Die Ärzte*​


----------



## Buterfly (13 Aug. 2009)

Hit 



*Olivia Wilde*​


----------



## Crash (16 Aug. 2009)

*HIT*



 

*Die Ludolfs*​


----------



## Buterfly (16 Aug. 2009)

Auf jeden Fall Hit 



*Guido Westerwelle*​


----------



## General (18 Aug. 2009)

Eigendlich ganz sympatisch
*Hit*





*Alyson Angel*​


----------



## Kalif (31 Aug. 2009)

hhmm eher shit...







Biggi Bardot​


----------



## Buterfly (31 Aug. 2009)

Hit 


​
*Dichen Lachman*​


----------



## dreaven3 (1 Sep. 2009)

Shit (die Frau oben)









http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=100685

Die Göttin Tatjana Gsell.​


----------



## Kalif (3 Sep. 2009)

Shit, sorry...





Giulia Siegel​


----------



## Richardoener (6 Sep. 2009)

*Shit!​*


​ 
*Maria Sharapova*​


----------



## Tokko (9 Sep. 2009)

*Hit*.




 
*Shawn Johnson*​


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2009)

Lecker deshalb HIT





*Bundestrainerin Silvia Neid*​


----------



## friendofboobs (14 Sep. 2009)

*Hit*








*Barbara Schöneberger*​


----------



## Tokko (21 Sep. 2009)

*Hit.*



 
*Hannah Spearritt
(Primeval)*​


----------



## Crash (26 Sep. 2009)

*HIT*



 
*Berti Vogts*​


----------



## General (4 Okt. 2009)

*HIT isser*



​*Tyra Misoux​*


----------



## Stefan24100 (11 Okt. 2009)

* Hit* 





*Sylvie van der Vaart*


----------



## Buterfly (15 Okt. 2009)

Shit 



*Emily Deschanel* ​


----------



## General (19 Okt. 2009)

*Na ja Hit​*


​*Marilyn Monroe​*


----------



## Buterfly (19 Okt. 2009)

blupper schrieb:


> *Na ja Hit​*




Was heißt da naja? 

Marilyn ist *Hit* 




*Shrek*​


----------



## Stefan24100 (20 Okt. 2009)

*Shit*






*Cameron Diaz*


----------



## Buterfly (20 Okt. 2009)

Hit 



*Lauren Vélez*​


----------



## Stefan24100 (26 Okt. 2009)

*Hit*​ 


​ 
*Rihanna* ​


----------



## General (15 Nov. 2009)

*HIT​*


​*Keanu Reeves​*


----------



## Stefan24100 (17 Nov. 2009)

*Shit*





*Keri Hilson*


​


----------



## General (27 Nov. 2009)

*Ne Shit​*



*Alyson Hannigan*​


----------



## Buterfly (27 Nov. 2009)

Hit

Seit "How I Met Your Mother" liebe ich sie




*Colbie Caillat*​


----------



## Tokko (2 Dez. 2009)

*Hit.





Emy Coligado​*


----------



## Stefan24100 (9 Dez. 2009)

*Hit*





*Kate Hudson*

​


----------



## astrosfan (15 Dez. 2009)

*Mega-Hit*





*Uma Thurman*​


----------



## General (17 Dez. 2009)

*HIT​*


​
*Julie Benz​*


----------



## Stefan24100 (24 Dez. 2009)

*Hit*





*Cindy Crawford*

​


----------



## Tokko (25 Dez. 2009)

*Nicht mein Fall.....*

*Shit*




 

_*Lee Siu-Lung*_
*aka*
_*Bruce Lee*_​


----------



## Stefan24100 (26 Dez. 2009)

*Shit*





*Paris Hilton*


​


----------



## Crash (26 Dez. 2009)

*SHIT*








*Nicky Hilton*​


----------



## Stefan24100 (26 Dez. 2009)

*Hit*





*Kim Kardashian *


​


----------



## Blackstone (30 Dez. 2009)

*Hit*







* Pauley Perrette*​


----------



## Stefan24100 (30 Dez. 2009)

*Shit*





*Carmen Electra*


​


----------



## astrosfan (31 Dez. 2009)

*Hit*





*Caprice Bourrett*
​


----------



## Blackstone (31 Dez. 2009)

*Hit*





*P!nk*​


----------



## Tokko (31 Dez. 2009)

*Hit.:thumbup:*

*

*

*Eva Simons*​


----------



## Stefan24100 (31 Dez. 2009)

*Mega-Shit*





*Mariah Carey*


​


----------



## astrosfan (1 Jan. 2010)

*Hit





Zoe Saldana* ​


----------



## Stefan24100 (1 Jan. 2010)

*Hit*





*Meagan Good*



​


----------



## Blackstone (1 Jan. 2010)

*Shit*





*Stan Laurel & **Oliver Hardy*​


----------



## Stefan24100 (1 Jan. 2010)

*Shit*





*Kimberly Wyatt*



​


----------



## Tokko (2 Jan. 2010)

*Hit *


*R. Lee Ermey*





auch bekannt als

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman*



​


----------



## Stefan24100 (2 Jan. 2010)

*Hit*





*Ivonne Schönherr*



​


----------



## Blackstone (3 Jan. 2010)

*Hit*






*Arrival Lavigne*​


----------



## Stefan24100 (4 Jan. 2010)

*Hit*





*Charlotte Engelhardt*


​


----------



## hustler92 (5 Jan. 2010)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit



Emma Watson


----------



## Stefan24100 (6 Jan. 2010)

*Hit*





*Cascada*


​


----------



## bjoern76 (7 Jan. 2010)

Sagt mir gar nichts, aber nettes Lächeln, von daher:

HIT







Renee Olstead​


----------



## Stefan24100 (7 Jan. 2010)

*Shit*





*Jessica Alba*


​


----------



## bjoern76 (15 Jan. 2010)

Hab sie schon hübscher gesehen, dennoch, Jessica ist eindeutig ein
HIT





Bridie Carter​


----------



## Sucre (16 Jan. 2010)

Sieht hübsch aus und deshalb *HIT*





Amaury Nolasco​(spielt den Fernando Sucre in Prison Break)​


----------



## General (25 Jan. 2010)

Kenne ich nicht *Shit*





*John Wayne*​


----------



## Tokko (9 Feb. 2010)

Ist der Chef....

Eindeutiger *Hit*.







*Scatman John / John Paul Larkin*
(* 13. 03.1942 - † 3. 12.1999)​


----------



## Karrel (10 Feb. 2010)

Shit, weil der mir mit seinem "bekannten" song ein bisschen aufn sack geht!




Das Bild musste es sein, weil ichs auch bei mir im Wohnzimmer hängen hab!


----------



## begoodtonite (21 Feb. 2010)

irgendwie eher *shit*



Sonja Kichberger


----------



## General (2 März 2010)

*Hit*




Pixie Lott​


----------



## Babs (9 Apr. 2010)

Hit:thumbup:




Kika Raacke, die Ex von Dominic Raacke (Berliner Tatort Kommisar)​


----------



## begoodtonite (22 Apr. 2010)

wie ich finde ein hit 






Katharina Böhm


----------



## Babs (23 Apr. 2010)

Shit



​


----------



## Stefan24100 (2 Mai 2010)

* Hit*





*Nina Eichinger*
​


----------



## General (15 Mai 2010)

*Hit*




*Rammstein*​*bluppers group​*


----------



## Freibier (11 Aug. 2010)

Hit :thumbup:


----------



## nadiine (11 Aug. 2010)

mhmmm... eher *shit* 





*Nina Dobrev *​


----------



## Q (11 Aug. 2010)

also ich sag mal *HIT*

Wie wäre es denn mit Lily Cole? 





rofl3​


----------



## amon amarth (16 Aug. 2010)

RIESEN HAUFEN *SHIT*





Sophia Loren​


----------



## Q (16 Aug. 2010)

immerhin amon, das war ein Hit 

Dann gebt noch mal Euren Kommentar zu Becks Victoria ab: 



​


----------



## amon amarth (18 Aug. 2010)

shit





shary reeves


----------



## chef 1 (21 Aug. 2010)

shit 
christine neubauer


----------



## Punisher (21 Aug. 2010)

shit

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## mann (22 Aug. 2010)

hit
annemarie Warnkross


----------



## Buterfly (22 Aug. 2010)

Bitte immer mit Bild der Person posten:

Shit




*
Amy Jo Johnson*​


----------



## amon amarth (22 Aug. 2010)

HIT





Janina Flieger​


----------



## DemiFan18 (28 Aug. 2010)

Da ich die nicht wirklich kenne sage ich mal *Shit*. ^^





*Demi Lovato*<3


----------



## amon amarth (1 Sep. 2010)

janina flieger SHIT??? na warte!!!

*SHIT

*

*

Maria bello


*


----------



## Crash (5 Sep. 2010)

Weil Bello ein Hundename ist --> *SHIT*




 


*Lassie*​


----------



## Merker45 (18 Sep. 2010)

Shit


----------



## amon amarth (19 Sep. 2010)

das ist wohl cora schumacher... dann wegen silikon : SHIT!

enie van de meiklokjes


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (16 Nov. 2010)

Shit

Katy Perry


----------



## Buterfly (25 Nov. 2010)

Hit





*Sarah Palin* ​


----------



## Q (25 Nov. 2010)

*SHIT!





*​ 

*Heydi Nunez Gomez*​


----------



## Buterfly (25 Nov. 2010)

Hit





*Anna Faris*

​


----------



## Q (25 Nov. 2010)

Definitiv *HIT!!!*​ 




*
AnnaLynne McCord*​


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (25 Nov. 2010)

Hit







Bianca Kajlich


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (30 Nov. 2010)

Macht hier vielleicht endlich mal jemand weiter?


----------



## astrosfan (1 Dez. 2010)

gut, ok:

*HIT*





*Hillary Clinton *​


----------



## General (2 Dez. 2010)

*Shit*





*Magdalena Brzeska*​


----------



## Buterfly (3 Dez. 2010)

Für den Einblick gibt's ein
*Hit* 

*


Kate Beckinsale*​


----------



## Q (3 Dez. 2010)

Aber so was von HIT !!!!!!!!!!





*Elsa Pataky *​


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Dez. 2010)

Hit



Sarah Wayne Callies aus Prison Break


----------



## Gypser (4 Dez. 2010)

Hit




Abbey Brooks


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (15 Dez. 2010)

Damit es hier endlich wieder weiter geht:
*Shit*


 
*Tracy Dali*


----------



## General (16 Dez. 2010)

Shit








*Michelle McGee aka Michelle Bombshell*​


----------



## Bad Me (26 Dez. 2010)

S-H-I-T






*Kelly Stables*


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (28 Dez. 2010)

HIT



 
*
Nadine Velazques*


----------



## Bad Me (28 Dez. 2010)

Hit








*Amy Smart*


----------



## henkbioly (29 Dez. 2010)

*HIT*




Jennifer weist


----------



## Merker45 (8 Jan. 2011)

Hit


----------



## Lissa (9 Jan. 2011)

foto is nicht so dooll....


----------



## General (18 Jan. 2011)

Wer ist das? mit Name wäre nicht schlecht, deshalb SHIT





*Jasmin Wagner*​


----------



## Tante Emma (28 Feb. 2011)

Hit




Miranda Kerr​


----------



## Buterfly (1 März 2011)

Hit





*Julia Ormond*​


----------



## Q (1 März 2011)

*ja so nun tja äh  na ich sag mal doch HIT *

*

*

*Drew Berrymore*
​


----------



## BIG 2 (10 März 2011)

*Hit*





 


*Nina Bott*​


----------



## Malle22 (10 März 2011)

*HIT:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 
Fernanda Brandao​*


----------



## BIG 2 (14 März 2011)

*:thumbup:HIT:WOW:**HIT:WOW:**HIT**:WOW:HIT**:WOW:HIT**:WOW:HIT**:WOW:HIT**:WOW:HIT:thumbup:*​





 


*Joey Grit Winkler*​


----------



## BarbarenDave (2 Apr. 2011)

Shit





Rachel Roxxx


----------



## daetsch (2 Apr. 2011)

HIT!!!!





*Emily Osment*


----------



## BarbarenDave (2 Apr. 2011)

HIT 





Sarah Engels


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Apr. 2011)

*PUUUUHHH SOWAS VON SHIT*






Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com


DER CHARMINGBÄR ​


----------



## Buterfly (4 Apr. 2011)

4lagiges Shit



 
*Neil Patrick Harris*​


----------



## BarbarenDave (4 Apr. 2011)

Laut Bro-Codex §69 Absatz 3: HIT





Optimus Prime


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Apr. 2011)

*Big Shit*




Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com


Jasmin Wagner,etwa 40 Frische Veltins und Ich​


----------



## General (15 Apr. 2011)

Hit





Mirjam Weichselbraun​


----------



## astrosfan (18 Apr. 2011)

Hit​ 


​ 
Rihanna​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Apr. 2011)

HIT






Uwe, Manni und Peter Ludolf​


----------



## Freibier (8 Mai 2011)

Hit :thumbup:



Angelina Jolie


----------



## BarbarenDave (15 Mai 2011)

Shit



Nikki Rhodes


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Juni 2011)

Hit






Janine Pietsch​


----------



## didi0815 (17 Juli 2011)

Hit

Anja Nejarri


----------



## didi0815 (18 Juli 2011)

didi0815 schrieb:


> Hit
> 
> Anja Nejarri



Öhm, wird hier nicht mehr gespielt?  

(Habe keine Edit-Funktion gefunden, deshalb eine weitere Antwort/Beitrag)


----------



## Q (18 Juli 2011)

na dann sag ich mal *HIT*




Blanca Vlasic 



 
​


----------



## didi0815 (18 Juli 2011)

(Sorry) shit 

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juli 2011)

*Hit



Ingrid van Bergen




*​


----------



## didi0815 (18 Juli 2011)

Damals def. HIT, bin zwar noch jünger aber was man so von ihr sieht von damals, hoooot 


Ruth Moschner, noch runder und hübscher wie ich finde


----------



## Creek (22 Aug. 2011)

Shit.





Priya Rai


----------



## Creek (24 Aug. 2011)

möchte niemand weitermachen?


----------



## didi0815 (24 Aug. 2011)

Shit.


----------



## Elander (24 Aug. 2011)

Was ist mit demi lovato?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Aug. 2011)

Creek schrieb:


> möchte niemand weitermachen?



du must in deinem post oben rein schreiben ob HIT oder SHIT
darunter ein neues foto bitte mit namen des stars oder bildinhalts

dann ist der nächste dran
hier läufts schief im moment


Elander mein freund das gilt auch für dich


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Aug. 2011)

HIT 
für gina wild /michaela schaffrath
(kein namen drunter geschrieben







Sarah Connor auf dem Fahrad​


----------



## didi0815 (24 Aug. 2011)

Oh sorry, vergessen und Frau Connor, joa HIT 

Scarlet Johansson


----------



## Creek (24 Aug. 2011)

@derschwere: hab doch alles richtig gemacht 
HIT
Scarlett ist ne Wucht

*Bild entfernt, direkte Verlinkung nicht erlaubt* 

Lacey Banghard


----------



## didi0815 (26 Aug. 2011)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, einmal und Erdbeeren und Vanilleeis, wann kommt se her? 

Fergie, Stacy Ann Ferguson


----------



## Creek (31 Aug. 2011)

Warum nicht die Kehrseite von Fergie die gefällt mir noch besser 
Aber nichts destotrotz ein 
*HIT*



Holly Peers


----------



## General (31 Aug. 2011)

*HIT*





Heather Thomas​


----------



## didi0815 (31 Aug. 2011)

H O T äh H I T 

Simone Thomalla





Und Holly ebenfalls ein Traum!


----------



## mann (11 Sep. 2011)

hit
Maria Furtwängler


----------



## neman64 (11 Sep. 2011)

Shit da kein Bild zu sehen ist





Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## didi0815 (14 Sep. 2011)

Def. HIT nicht nur optisch, ist auch süss wenn se Interviews macht find ich.


Sandra Maischberger


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Sep. 2011)

Mit 2 Bier in der hand
HIT






Ilka Essmüller​


----------



## didi0815 (16 Sep. 2011)

Oh Ilka ist auch ne Süsse, HIT 

Charlotte Engelhardt, ein Träumchen meiner Meinung nach... was für einen Körper


----------



## mcfadyen (11 Okt. 2011)

Hit !!

Candice Accola


----------



## didi0815 (14 Okt. 2011)

Hm, für viele bestimmt Hit, für mich iwie Shit.... sorry 

Magdalena Brzeska


----------



## SarahSahara (19 Okt. 2011)

shit

*Bild entfernt, direkte Verlinkung nicht erlaubt*


----------



## Creek (22 Okt. 2011)

Shit
*Bild entfernt, direkte Verlinkung nicht erlaubt* 
Adeanna Cooke


----------



## Schimpanski (29 Okt. 2011)

Shit. 

Sry, aber aufgeblasene Möpse sind einfach nicht mein Ding. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre: Rainey Qualley (ist die Tochter von Andie MacDowell)




Für den vollen Genuss, bitte dem Link folgen!!! Es lohnt sich. 

http://www7.pic-upload.de/29.10.11/8uo85k589746.jpg

Da sag ich nur..... :WOW:


----------



## Creek (31 Okt. 2011)

Shit.
Machts mir irgendwie nicht 
Kim Kardashian
*Bild entfernt, direkte Verlinkung nicht erlaubt*


----------



## Magni (3 Nov. 2011)

Vom Aussehen her Hit, aber ansonsten eher Shit.

Dann schlag ich mal Daniela Ruah vor.

*Bild entfernt, direkte Verlinkung nicht erlaubt* ​


----------



## Creek (4 Nov. 2011)

Definitiv Hit, hat schöne Brüste so weit ich das beurteilen kann.^^
Berenice Marlohe, Bond-Girld aus dem neuen 007

*Bild entfernt, direkte Verlinkung nicht erlaubt*


----------



## steven-porn (10 Nov. 2011)

Das ist ja wohl ein absoluter HIT!!!




 
Missy Rhodes


----------



## Magni (11 Nov. 2011)

Hüsches Mädel. Hit!

Stana Katic

*Bild entfernt, direkte Verlinkung nicht erlaubt*


----------



## Magni (11 Nov. 2011)

Magni schrieb:


> Hüsches Mädel. Hit!
> 
> Stana Katic



So das Bild nochmal anständig


----------



## Buterfly (11 Nov. 2011)

Hit





Eva La Rue
(die rassige Schönheit von CSI Miami)​


----------



## Magni (11 Nov. 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach Hit.

Emily Deschanel


----------



## Buterfly (12 Nov. 2011)

Na aber mal sowas von Hit :WOW:





*Bridget Moynahan*​


----------



## omgwtflol (12 Nov. 2011)

* :thumbup: HIT :thumbup: 



 

Aishwarya Rai?*​


----------



## Creek (13 Nov. 2011)

Absoluter Hit 
http://img281.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=08383_jg_02_123_415lo.jpg
Josie Goldberg


----------



## Magni (13 Nov. 2011)

nicht so mein Fall also eher Shit. große Augen allein sind auch nicht alles 

Sarah Bogen




​


----------



## Creek (15 Nov. 2011)

Direktverlinkung nicht erlaubt​


----------



## Magni (15 Nov. 2011)

Einfach nur der Hit.

Monica Ivancan



​


----------



## mcfadyen (16 Nov. 2011)

hit.




 

Manuela Velasco


----------



## Creek (17 Nov. 2011)

Sry, aber finde die Shit.
Krystal Forscutt

*Keine Direktverlinkung*


----------



## Magni (17 Nov. 2011)

Da kein Bild sag ich einfach mal Shit.

Diana Staehly



​


----------



## tammy (15 Jan. 2012)

Hit!




 

Susan Sideropoulos


----------



## Magni (15 Jan. 2012)

Hit!

Tina Kaiser



​


----------



## neman64 (16 Jan. 2012)

Hit



 

Kristina Bach


----------



## Freibier (23 Jan. 2012)

Hit



 

JLo


----------



## neman64 (25 Jan. 2012)

Hit



 

Kylie Minouge


----------



## Freibier (31 Jan. 2012)

Hit



 
Heather Graham


----------



## Q (31 Jan. 2012)

*aber so was von HIT!!!!*



 

 

wie wäre es mit 

*CANDICE SWANEPOEL *​


----------



## neman64 (31 Jan. 2012)

Natürlich Hit.

Und wie sieht es mit



 

Brithney Spears aus?


----------



## Freibier (31 Jan. 2012)

HIT - inoffizielle Miss Pokie(niple) 





P!NK


----------



## neman64 (1 Feb. 2012)

Absolut Hit.

Und wie sieht es mit der Nächsten Dame aus?



 

Claudia Jung


----------



## Freibier (4 Feb. 2012)

für mich nich so der hit 



 

Rihanna


----------



## neman64 (4 Feb. 2012)

Natürlich Hit.

Und wie sieht es hiermit aus


 

Bayrische Sängerin Nicki


----------



## mucki77 (7 Feb. 2012)

... naja (Shit)
mein Vorschlag: Megan Fox


----------



## astrosfan (8 Feb. 2012)

*Na, HIT !*




*
Jessica Lowndes*​


----------



## Freibier (8 Feb. 2012)

Hit 



 

TATU - das waren noch Zeiten :drip:


----------



## neman64 (8 Feb. 2012)

Kenne ich zwar nicht aber sehen sehr heiß aus. HIT.

Und wie sieht es mit der nächsten Aus?



 

Fran Drescher (Die Nanny)


----------



## Freibier (9 Feb. 2012)

Hit

wenn du Tatu wirklich nich kennst hast waht verpasst 




andrea elson


----------



## astrosfan (9 Feb. 2012)

*Yo, war ein Hit!*



 

*Pixie Lott*​


----------



## neman64 (9 Feb. 2012)

Hit

Und was ist mit den Beiden



 

Mirjam Weichselbraun und Zwilligsschwester Melanie?


----------



## astrosfan (10 Feb. 2012)

*Doppel-Hit!!*

wie siehts denn mit ihr aus?


 

*Natalie Horler*​


----------



## neman64 (11 Feb. 2012)

Natürlich Hit
und was ist mit der nächsten



 

Madonna​


----------



## didi0815 (11 Feb. 2012)

Shit (meiner Meinung nach)





Kim Fischer


----------



## neman64 (12 Feb. 2012)

Natürlich Hit

Und die Nächste Dame?



 

Samantha Fox


----------



## astrosfan (14 Feb. 2012)

*Hit*



 
*Kate Bush*​


----------



## neman64 (15 Feb. 2012)

Hit.

Und nun die Nächste



 

Maria Höfl Riesch


----------



## Freibier (21 März 2012)

Hit

mal was anderes 



 
Darth Talon


----------



## neman64 (28 März 2012)

Sorry, nicht so meins.
Und nun die nächste



 

Sonya Kraus


----------



## DER SCHWERE (28 März 2012)

HIT:thumbup:





Alexandra Kamp​


----------



## neman64 (28 März 2012)

Natürlich Hit:thumbup:

Und wie sieht es mit der Nächsten Dame Aus?



 

Jasmin Wagner


----------



## astrosfan (29 März 2012)

Blümchen ist ein Mega-Hit :thumbup:


http://www.directupload.net



Karin Dor​


----------



## tammy (10 Apr. 2012)

hit

und was sagt ihr zu ihr?





Heike Makatsch


----------



## MetalFan (10 Apr. 2012)

Shit

*Annemarie Warnkross*


----------



## neman64 (13 Apr. 2012)

Selbstverständlich Hit.

Und nun die Nächste



 

Denver Star Linda Evans aus früheren Zeiten


----------



## tammy (16 Apr. 2012)

Shit



 
kristen stewart


----------



## Cherubini (17 Apr. 2012)

Hit

Maria Menounos


----------



## MetalFan (21 Apr. 2012)

Hit

*Emily Osment*


----------



## Magni (21 Apr. 2012)

Hit

Toni Garrn


----------



## neman64 (28 Apr. 2012)

Hit

Und nun die nächste



 

Sandy Möllig


----------



## MetalFan (29 Apr. 2012)

Hit!

Avril Lavigne


----------



## neman64 (1 Mai 2012)

Hit

und nun die nächste



 

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Freibier (22 Mai 2012)

HIT



 
Kaley Cuoco


----------



## Magni (23 Mai 2012)

Hit!

Up next:



 

Bar Refaeli


----------



## MetalFan (23 Mai 2012)

*HIT HIT HIT*

Victoria Justice


----------



## Magni (24 Mai 2012)

Definitiv ein HIT!

Maria Sharapova


----------



## neman64 (25 Mai 2012)

Natürlich ein sexy Hit

und nun die nächste



 

Kylie Minouge


----------



## Freibier (29 Mai 2012)

Hit!



 

Natalie Portman


----------



## neman64 (1 Juni 2012)

Natürlich Hit.

Und wie sieht es mit der nächsten Dame aus?



 

Halle Berry


----------



## Freibier (27 Juni 2012)

absoluter Hit
& nun Christina Aguilera


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Juni 2012)

Tut mir leid:Shit

und dieses Prachtexemplar?
Wolke Hegenbarth 




​


----------



## neman64 (1 Juli 2012)

Natürlich Hit. 

nun die Nächste.



 

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Xtinalover (1 Juli 2012)

Hit!

Die Nächste:





PS: @ Der SCHWERE: Wie man Christina Aguilera als Shit beurteilen kann ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel?!


----------



## astrosfan (2 Juli 2012)

Hit



 

Jessica Alba​


----------



## neman64 (2 Juli 2012)

Hit

Und nun die nächste



 

Eva Mendes


----------



## Magni (7 Juli 2012)

Ganz klar ein Hit.

Nächste: Karolina Kurkova



​


----------



## neman64 (7 Juli 2012)

Selbstverständlich Hit.

Nun die nächste Dame.



 

Franziska van Almsick, ist zwar schon länger her wo es egmacht wurde.


----------



## Lilixy (13 Juli 2012)

Sry, shit!


----------



## neman64 (13 Juli 2012)

Hit



 

Nun die Nächsten, Schwesterherz


----------



## German123 (25 Sep. 2012)

Eher *shit *für mich. 




Lena Headey


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Hit



Nicole Anderson


----------



## Leitner (26 Sep. 2012)

Shit^^





Sophia Bush


----------



## eis (26 Sep. 2012)

mir unbekannt, aber ein HIT 





Lucy Pinder


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

hit



 

kim engelbosch​


----------



## Freibier (30 Sep. 2012)

Hit 





Emma Watson


----------



## Xtinalover (30 Sep. 2012)

Shit!




Bea Peters


----------



## Death Row (30 Sep. 2012)

..........


----------



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2012)

Hit
Und wie sieht es mit der nächstren Dame aus?




 

Andrea Berg


----------



## sylviatietjens (18 Okt. 2012)

urgs ... shit.







eva green


----------



## neman64 (18 Okt. 2012)

Hit

und was ist mit Alexandra Neldel?


----------



## afkk (19 Okt. 2012)

Hit  ganz klar


----------



## Bones (9 Nov. 2012)

hit würd ich sagen


----------



## papado21 (11 Nov. 2012)

Eigentlich Hit aber auf dem Foto eher Shit!


----------



## Buterfly (11 Nov. 2012)

Lest doch bitte den ersten Beitrag, um zu verstehen wie dieses Spiel funktioniert.
Ihr sollt nachdem ihr geanwortet habt, auch ein Bild posten, damit's weitergehen kann.


----------



## Freibier (19 Nov. 2012)

Hit 




Denise Richards


----------



## blueeyes1973 (22 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar: ein riesen Hit!


----------



## astrosfan (23 Nov. 2012)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Lest doch bitte den ersten Beitrag, um zu verstehen wie dieses Spiel funktioniert.
> Ihr sollt nachdem ihr geanwortet habt, auch ein Bild posten, damit's weitergehen kann.



Ja, also "Hit oder Shit" schreiben und dann ein Bild posten, das dann bewertet wird.


----------



## Matze8426 (8 Dez. 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> Hit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hit!

Und wie sieht es mit dieser Dame aus?



Tori Black


----------



## HunterBlade (9 Dez. 2012)

Hit





Taylor Swift


----------



## neman64 (12 Dez. 2012)

Natürlich Hit

Und was ist mit der nächsten Dame?




 

Barbara Schöneberger


----------



## Tornald (13 Dez. 2012)

Hit









 
Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Freibier (13 Dez. 2012)

Hit ! 





Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Tornald (13 Dez. 2012)

Hit






 
Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Huddel (25 Dez. 2012)

Hit





elisha cuthbert


----------



## Xtinalover (26 Dez. 2012)

Shit





Ramona Drews


----------



## Matze8426 (26 Dez. 2012)

Shit!




Bar Refaeli


----------



## Tornald (30 Dez. 2012)

Hit!






Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## Matze8426 (6 Jan. 2013)

HIT





Emma Watson


----------



## Tornald (6 Jan. 2013)

HIT






Cindy Crawford


----------



## Matze8426 (7 Jan. 2013)

Natürlich ein super HIT!



Gena Lee Nolin


----------



## Tornald (7 Jan. 2013)

Ohne Zweifel HIT


[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-17623571/nicole_eggert.jpg.html]

[/URL]
Nicole Eggert


----------



## hairybeast101 (11 Jan. 2013)

Hit =D. Daman she is sososososos hotottot


----------



## Tornald (12 Jan. 2013)

hairybeast101 schrieb:


> Hit =D. Daman she is sososososos hotottot


Schön, hairybeast101. Aber wo ist nun Dein Bild der Dame, die wir als nächstes mit _Hit _oder _Shit _bewerten sollen? Du bist jetzt dran!


----------



## papado21 (27 Jan. 2013)

Dann mach ich mal weiter




Michaela Mcmanus


----------



## Tornald (28 Jan. 2013)

Danke, papado21!


Hit





Brooke Burns


----------



## fl89 (5 Feb. 2013)

Auf diesem Foto, eher *Shit* 






*Matt Bomer*, turns straight men gay ​


----------



## Tornald (8 Feb. 2013)

Shit






Tatjana Simic


----------



## Amonikable (4 März 2013)

Shit...sorry



Erica Cerra


----------



## Tornald (4 März 2013)

Shit...sorry


----------



## Matze8426 (13 März 2013)

Kenne die Dame nicht, aber dem Bild nach zu urteilen: Hit!





Jennifer Garner


----------



## Tornald (14 März 2013)

Hit 






Anna Netrebko


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)

Hit 






Sheena Shaw...


----------



## Tornald (23 März 2013)

Hit






Ali Landry


----------



## Matze8426 (29 März 2013)

Hit!!!




Orlaith McAllister


----------



## Tornald (4 Apr. 2013)

Shit
Für meinen Geschmack viel zu mager. Sorry. 






Sophie Marceau


----------



## Matze8426 (5 Apr. 2013)

So mager finde ich sie auf dem Bild garnicht. Aber naja, jedem sein Geschmack.

Sophie Marceau ist eigentlich ein Hit, auf dem Foto aber leider eher shit.




Miranda Kerr


----------



## Tornald (5 Apr. 2013)

Hit






Eva Longoria


----------



## Matze8426 (6 Apr. 2013)

Natürlich ein Hit!



 
Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Tornald (6 Apr. 2013)

Hit!
Das nenne ich eine Figur und ein Po nach meinem Geschmack! 






Vida Guerra


----------



## Buterfly (26 Apr. 2013)

Eher Shit



Shaun Robinson​


----------



## Tornald (26 Apr. 2013)

Hit 





Monica Bellucci


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

Hit!
Mostly...


----------



## Matze8426 (28 Mai 2013)

Ich sage zu Monica Belucci Hit und 
wie sieht es mit Candice aus?


----------



## Tornald (31 Mai 2013)

Hit!






Krista Allen


----------



## Schorni (3 Juni 2013)

besten Dank


----------



## Matze8426 (4 Juni 2013)

Dann bitte auch ein neues Bild einstellen!


----------



## Creek (28 Juni 2013)

Hit!
http://imgchili.com/show/31244/31244635_2011_holly_peers_cal.jpg


----------



## AnotherName (29 Juni 2013)

Hit


 
Gemma Arterton


----------



## Tornald (30 Juni 2013)

Hit! 





Eva Habermann


----------



## kingxing (17 Juli 2013)

shit




 

Anastasia Zampounidis


----------



## Tornald (17 Juli 2013)

Hit






Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## michalkaly (19 Juli 2013)

Hit






Ashley Benson


----------



## Tornald (19 Juli 2013)

Hit





Salma Hayek


----------



## luv (23 Juli 2013)

Hit 

Sarah Engels


----------



## BeerLover (24 Juli 2013)

*Shit*






Verena Kerth


----------



## Death Row (24 Juli 2013)

Hit (wenn auch _nicht _auf genau diesem Foto, aber im aktuellen Playboy auf jeden Fall. Lange Haare stehen ihr weitaus besser)

*Lucy Pinder*


----------



## BeerLover (24 Juli 2013)

Stimmt, Verena sieht auf den PB-Bildern mit den langen blonden Haaren verdammt heiß aus. Aber kurz steht ihr auch nicht schlecht.

Lucy: Absoluter Hit :thx:

Danni Wells


----------



## Tornald (31 Juli 2013)

Das Bild von Danni Wells wird bei mir leider nicht angezeigt. 
Aber zu dem, was ich sonst so von ihr gesehen habe, sage ich: Hit!



[URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-20246036/LanaDelRey072013-2.jpg.html]

[/URL]
Lana del Rey


----------



## alther1n (24 Aug. 2013)

Yeah, Hit




 
*Samantha Barks
*


----------



## Tornald (26 Aug. 2013)

Hit





Katherine Heigl


----------



## Lights (26 Aug. 2013)

hit


 
Lzzy Hale


----------



## Tornald (27 Aug. 2013)

Hit



Collien Fernandes


----------



## DomeNumma12 (13 Sep. 2013)

Collien geht immer!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (15 Sep. 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer die Dame neben dem Kerl ist, aber zum Optischen sage ich: Hit! 






Alicia Keys


----------



## Fuechslein (4 Okt. 2013)

Alicia Keys ist immer ein *Hit*!

Und wie gefällt euch 




Isolda Dychauk? Süße 20 und zur Zeit in der 2. Staffel von Borgia zu sehen...


----------



## Tornald (8 Okt. 2013)

Ich kann leider kein Bild sehen und die Serie gucke ich auch nicht. Aber nach den Pics, welche ich bei Google gefunden habe, sage ich: 

Hit! 






Nelly Furtado


----------



## Marco2 (24 Okt. 2013)

Mensch, immernoch ein deutsches Board hier:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tornald (25 Okt. 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger ist der absolute *Hit*! 




Mit weiteren _deutschen _Celebs kann ich gerne noch dienen:



Alexandra Neldel


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


​*...Verona :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Tornald (30 Okt. 2013)

Hit





Janine Habeck


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2013)

Tornald schrieb:


> Hit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..na Hallo !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Quaisar (31 Okt. 2013)

hit

weis nicht genau wie man ein bild rein setzt also ein link von mir 

*link gelöscht*

schau mal hier da steht wie man Bilder postet


----------



## Hehnii (31 Okt. 2013)

hit :thumbup:

Hier noch was deutsches: Nina Bott :WOW:


----------



## Tornald (31 Okt. 2013)

Hit! :thumbup:



Und wieder eine Deutsche:



Sabine Arndt


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2013)

...und deutsch geht es weiter...*Der absolute Hit !!!*


----------



## Hehnii (1 Nov. 2013)

Hit! :thumbup:

Auch jetzt geht es deutsch weiter:
Sarah Tkotsch


----------



## Marco2 (7 Nov. 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


...*Marlene Lufen*:WOW:


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

Hit kann aber gerade kein Bild hochladen.. ein anderer kann gerne weiter machen.


----------



## Hehnii (11 Nov. 2013)

Ja, Marlene ist ein Hit! :thumbup:

Hier ist noch was Deutsches:
Mariella Ahrens :WOW:


----------



## WhiteGal (28 Nov. 2013)

^not really

Teyana Taylor?


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Ich kenne sie zwar nicht, aber von der Optik her ist es ein Hit! :thumbup:

Hier ist Sila Sahin:


----------



## Freibier (3 Dez. 2013)

Hot!




Tatyana Ali


----------



## Tornald (3 Dez. 2013)

Hit





Laila Ali


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Hit :thumbup:

Hier noch was deutsches: :WOW:
Diana Amft


----------



## Tornald (7 Dez. 2013)

Hit :thumbup:


Hier auch noch was deutsches: :WOW:



Anja Kling


----------



## Hehnii (8 Dez. 2013)

Hit! :thumbup:

Auch jetzt geht es deutsch weiter. 
Felicitas Woll


----------



## Tornald (8 Dez. 2013)

Hit! :thumbup:


Und weiter geht es deutsch:  




Gerit Kling


----------



## Hehnii (8 Dez. 2013)

Hit!:thumbup:

Deutsch geht es weiter. Die Dame hatten wir auf jeden Fall schon, aber der Anblick ist so Super, das man sie noch mal bringen muss! :WOW:
Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Tornald (8 Dez. 2013)

Selbstverständlich Hit, die Dame aus der Schweiz! :thumbup:

Hier nun eine weitere deutsche Blonde: :WOW:




Maria Furtwängler


----------



## Freibier (10 Dez. 2013)

Hit!

& weiter gehts mit



Josephine Schmidt


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Na ja, grad so ein Hit! 

Hier etwas Deutsches, was wir definitiv schon hatten.
Sila Sahin:


----------



## Freibier (11 Dez. 2013)

Hit !

nun ist



Jeanette Biedermann dran


----------



## Hehnii (15 Dez. 2013)

Hit!

Deutsch ist gut, da mach ich doch weiter!
Hier ist Jasmin Schwiers:


----------



## Freibier (16 Dez. 2013)

HIT!

& nun



Janine Kunze


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Hit!

Die nächste Deutsche:
Johanna Klum


----------



## Tornald (16 Dez. 2013)

Hit!


Und noch eine deutsche Klum: 



Heidi


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Hit! :thumbup:

Eine Deutsche:
Sarah Tkotsch


----------



## Tornald (19 Dez. 2013)

Hit! 

Wieder eine Deutsche:



Alexandra Kamp


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Hit! :thumbup:

Erneut eine Deutsche:




Jessica Boehrs


----------



## Tornald (19 Dez. 2013)

Hit! 

Und nun eine deutsche Bundesministerin: 



Andrea Nahles


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Shit! 
Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das ist kein Hit für mich.
Ich zeige Dir hier mal eine andere Bundesministerin: :WOW:




Manuela Schwesig


----------



## Tornald (19 Dez. 2013)

Hit!

Natürlich habe ich damit gerechnet, dass Andrea Nahles ein Shit bekommt. Kein Problem.
Manuela Schwesig wollte ich dann als nächstes bringen, aber Du bist mir zuvor gekommen. ;-) 
Damit haben wir die hitverdächtigen Bundesministerinnen, glaube ich, abgearbeitet und können uns nun den Landespolitikerinnen zuwenden:





Julia Klöckner aus Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich ein Hit!:thumbup:

Ich hab da noch mal eine Ex-Bundesministerin:




Kristina Schröder


----------



## Tornald (20 Dez. 2013)

Hit! 

An Kristina Schröder habe ich auch noch gedacht. 
Hier mal eine Politikerin von den Linken: 



Sahra Wagenknecht


----------



## Marco2 (21 Dez. 2013)

...meiner lieber Mann ...schlimmer geht`s nicht :angry:
---dann lieber:

.....unsere nächste Bundeskanzlerin


----------



## Tornald (22 Dez. 2013)

Shit!

Da entscheide ich ganz nach Schönheit und nicht nach Parteibuch. 
Von der CSU hatten wir noch niemanden. Hier die Parlamentarische Staatssekretärin im Bundesverkehrsministerium:





Dorothee Bär


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Hit! :thumbup:

Hier die nächste Politikerin:
Agnes Krumwiede (Bündnis 90/Die Grünen)


----------



## Robe22 (25 Dez. 2013)

Ein Hit! :thumbup:


Marina Weisband von der Piratenpartei:


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Hit! :thumbup:

Wir müssen mal das Ausland bemühen, oder fällt Dir noch eine hübsche deutsche Politikerin ein?
Hier ist: *Natalie Rickli* (Schweizerische Volkspartei)


----------



## Robe22 (26 Dez. 2013)

Hit! :thumbup:

Wie wäre es mit Anna-Maria Galojan, eine Politikerin aus Estland, die sich auch mal im hiesigen Playboy ablichten ließ?


----------



## Hehnii (27 Dez. 2013)

Hit!:thumbup:

Najat Vallaud-Belkacem (französische Politikerin der Parti Socialiste und seit Mai 2012 Ministerin für die Rechte von Frauen und Regierungssprecherin)


----------



## Matze8426 (28 Dez. 2013)

Hit!

Da mir gerade keine Politikerin einfällt, hier mal wieder ein Model:


 
Petra Nemcova


----------



## Marco2 (29 Dez. 2013)

Hit !!!!



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (3 Jan. 2014)

Hit! :thumbup:

Ich habe hier auch ein Model.




Eva Padberg


----------



## Robe22 (3 Jan. 2014)

Hit!

Die Nächste:




Ginta Lapina


----------



## Hehnii (4 Jan. 2014)

Hit! :thumbup:

Noch ein Model:




Miranda Kerr


----------



## Tornald (5 Jan. 2014)

Hit!

Dann bleiben wir mal bei den Models:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-21859321/yasmeenGhauri36.jpg.html


Yasmeen Ghauri


----------



## Freibier (7 Jan. 2014)

Hit!





Lauren Mellor


----------



## Tornald (7 Jan. 2014)

Hit!





_Yamila Diaz_


----------



## Hehnii (16 Jan. 2014)

Hit! :thumbup:






Phoebe Tonkin


----------



## Tornald (17 Jan. 2014)

Hit








Die junge Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## Hehnii (20 Jan. 2014)

Hit! :thumbup:





Claire Holt


----------



## Tornald (25 Jan. 2014)

Hit!





Elisandra Tomacheski


----------



## Matze8426 (26 Jan. 2014)

Natürlich ein Hit!

Und wie sieht es mit dieser heißen Dame aus?


 
Margot Robbie


----------



## Tornald (26 Jan. 2014)

Hit! 





Alina Văcariu


----------



## Hehnii (27 Jan. 2014)

Hit! :thumbup:





Cariba Heine


----------



## Tornald (27 Jan. 2014)

Hit!





Krystal Forscutt


----------



## Pichri (27 Jan. 2014)

Hit






Kim Gloss


----------



## Tornald (28 Jan. 2014)

Hit





Roxanne Pallett


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2014)

Hit! :thumbup:

Hier unsere frisch gebackene Olympiasiegerin im Skispringen :WOW:




Carina Vogt


----------



## Death Row (23 Feb. 2014)

Hit! <3

Anna Fenninger


----------



## Hehnii (23 Feb. 2014)

Hit! :thumbup:
Sie holte mit der Skilanglauf Staffel der Frauen in Sotschi Bronze! :WOW:




Stefanie Böhler


----------



## Tornald (23 Feb. 2014)

Hit! :thumbup:


Sie holte in Sotschi zweimal Gold (Einzel und Team) im Rodeln:




Natalie Geisenberger


----------



## Death Row (24 Feb. 2014)

Hit 

Andrea Henkel


----------



## Tornald (26 Feb. 2014)

Hit


Sie wurde in Sotschi des Dopings überführt:




Evi Sachenbacher-Stehle


----------



## Robe22 (4 März 2014)

Hit und Shit 


Tapai Szabina, eine ungarische Handballspielerin:


----------



## Tornald (7 März 2014)

Hit!






Michelle Jenneke, australische Hürdensprinterin


----------



## Robe22 (7 März 2014)

Hit!

Wie wäre es mal mit Zwillingen? 

Bia und Branca Feres, brasilianische Synchronschwimmerinnen:


----------



## Tornald (7 März 2014)

Hit und Hit 


Dann machen wir doch gerne weiter mit Zwillingen:




Die Bella-Twins, Wrestlerinnen


----------



## Robe22 (7 März 2014)

Doppel-Hit!!

Anna und Lisa Hahner, deutsche Marathon-Läuferinnen:


----------



## Tornald (7 März 2014)

2x Hit!
Genau dieses Bild wollte eigentlich ich als nächstes Bild posten...
Aber es gibt ja noch weitere hübsche deutsche Zwillinge im Sport:




Maren und Janin Hammerschmidt, Biathlon


----------



## Robe22 (10 März 2014)

Doppel-Hit!!


Mirnesa und Mirneta Becirovic, österreichische Jiu-Jitsu-Kämpferinnen:


----------



## Tornald (11 März 2014)

Zweifacher Hit! 






Jocelyne und Monique Lamoureux, Eishockey, Olympia-Teilnehmerinnen in Sotschi


----------



## Robe22 (14 März 2014)

2fach Hit!!


Angela und Amber Cope, NASCAR-Fahrerinnen:


----------



## Tornald (12 Apr. 2014)

doppelter Hit! 



Die Klimaszewski Twins:



Diane and Elaine Klimaszewski, Wrestling


----------



## Robe22 (24 Apr. 2014)

Von den Beiden würde ich mich schon mal gerne in die Mangel nehmen lassen 

Natürlich 2xHit :thumbup:








Katrine Lunde Haraldsen and Kristine Lunde-Borgersen, norwegische Handballspielerinnen.


----------



## Tornald (9 Mai 2014)

Doppelter Hit! 







Dakota und Dylan Gonzalez, Basketball


----------



## Robe22 (30 Mai 2014)

Doppelter Hit 






Jenny und Susanna Kallur, schwedische Leichtathletinnen.


----------



## Tornald (18 Juni 2014)

2x Hit!






Pascale und Simone Zwicky, Schwimmerinnen aus der Schweiz


----------



## knueppel100 (23 Juni 2014)

nicht ganz sicher , aber eher shit


----------



## Marco2 (23 Juni 2014)

...Duppio Hit





*Folke und Gyde , die "Ratiopharm Zwillinge"*


----------



## Freibier (29 Juni 2014)

HIT! :thumbup:





Gisele und Patricia Bündchen


----------



## Robe22 (5 Juli 2014)

Natürlich Double-Hit!

Ich bleibe mal bei Sportlerinnen:

Darlene and Arlene Mitchell, US-amerikanische Volleyballspielerinnen:


----------



## christinalover (5 Juli 2014)

Double Hit!
Melisa und Mikele Barber, amerikanische 400m Läuferinnen.


----------



## Tornald (12 Juli 2014)

Zweifacher Hit! 






Emilia und Erika Nyström, Beachvolleyball, Finnland


----------



## Me_myself (13 Juli 2014)

Leider nicht so meins daher eher shit.

Dann mal wieder mit solo Damen weiter machen  
Rachel Stevens


----------



## Freibier (15 Juli 2014)

HOT!







Mila Kunis


----------



## Tornald (15 Juli 2014)

Hit! 


Folgende Twins hatte ich noch in petto:



Camila und Mariana Davalos, TV-Moderatorinnen und Supermodels, USA


----------



## Marco2 (31 Juli 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------



## Marco2 (14 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
AKtuell !!!!


----------



## Marco2 (15 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Freibier (10 Sep. 2014)

Die bekanntesten Twins hatten wir anscheinend noch nicht:




Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen


----------



## Robe22 (11 Sep. 2014)

Natürlich Double-Hit!!

Ich bleibe weiter bei Sportlerinnen:





Karolína und Kristýna Plíšková, tschechische Tennisspielerinnen


----------



## Tornald (5 Nov. 2014)

Doppel-Hit!





Die Blossom-Twins, englische Wrestlerinnen


----------



## Summer1 (24 März 2015)

Hit 


Serena & Venus Williams?


----------



## kittypryde (14 Apr. 2015)

Hit! Serena

Britt Robertson?


----------



## Freibier (21 Juli 2015)

Hit

& nun:



Iggy Azalea


----------



## Cav (2 Sep. 2015)

Sorry, shit.





Penelope & Monica Cruz?


----------



## Desert Fox (20 Feb. 2016)

Hit 



Rachel Bilson


----------



## Tornald (22 Feb. 2016)

Hit





Ashley Graham


----------



## Desert Fox (23 Feb. 2016)

Hit



Lena Meyer Landrut


----------

